# Actor Robin Williams passes away



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2014)

This is unbelievable.

Robin Williams Dead: Beloved Actor Dies In Apparent Suicide



> Beloved actor Robin Williams was found dead on Monday, police reported.
> 
> He was 63.
> 
> ...


----------



## 10 numberi (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes I was going to make a thread on that. 
Anyways I really feel sad I liked him as an actor.


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 12, 2014)

Sad news.

RIP


----------



## Vyom (Aug 12, 2014)

This came to me a big shock, when I read it in morning. I am still trying to understand how can it be a suicide, if it was caused by a disease.

Robin Williams was among finest actors. Bicentennial Man from the man is a masterpiece in my eyes. I am very sad by this unexpected death.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2014)

I find it ironic that one of the most comic actors out there commits suicide due to depression.

- - - Updated - - -

Kind of reminds me of that Pagliacci the clown joke that Rorschach says in Watchmen.



> “Heard joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Says life seems harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in a threatening world where what lies ahead is vague and uncertain. Doctor says, "Treatment is simple. Great clown Pagliacci is in town tonight. Go and see him. That should pick you up." Man bursts into tears. Says, "But doctor...I am Pagliacci.”


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2014)

I really feel sad for him. 
I watched his first movie in HBO (Patch adams i guess), when i was a kid and was impressed with his acting and comedy. 

He's truely a marvel amidst other comedians. 
RIP his soul.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I find it ironic that one of the most comic actors out there commits suicide due to depression.


Alcoholism doesn't know good or bad.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 12, 2014)

Really sad indeed. Saw him in two movies only, Good Will Hunting and some other. At least by the looks of him he seemed liked a very controlled person, who lives a rather mannered life, guess I was wrong. However no one knows in what situation he was in which led him to commit suicide, well time will tell, that won't matter though.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 12, 2014)

R.I.P.,  Mr. Robin Williams

A great humorous toned actor.

Apart from Bicentennial Man, his other works such as JUMANJI and Mrs.Doubtfire were also masterpieces...


----------



## abhidev (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP...a fine actor...I loved his movies like Mrs.Doubtfire, Jumanji, Bird cage, etc..


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 12, 2014)

R.I.P. Robin Williams... 
Its really upsetting when you read that a comedian dies by suicide. :'(
Mrs.doubtfire, flubber, jumanji and the bicentennial man were great movies.


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 12, 2014)

from a Disney page.

*scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/10507038_10152173536571852_1834307026765612140_o.jpg


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP..


----------



## Gollum (Aug 12, 2014)

i am quite sad,


----------



## snap (Aug 12, 2014)

R.I.P


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2014)

omg
yep, thought of that depressed clown from Watchmen the second I read it was suicide 


such a shame

time to watch patch adams, jumanji, bicentennial man and my favorite the world according to Garp again


----------



## rish1 (Aug 14, 2014)

its beyond tragic    r.i.p reminds me of mera naam joker 

i just totally loved him in good will hunting what a masterpiece..  and even in Insomnia,natm great performance


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> time to watch patch adams, jumanji, bicentennial man and my favorite the world according to Garp again


am gonna watch his famous movies this weekend, as an homage


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2014)

*cdn1.bostonmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/IMG_2362.jpg

*cdn.twentytwowords.com/wp-content/uploads/Robin-Williams-Bench-Memorial-on-Boston-01.jpg

Remember this place? Here's where Robin Williams and Matt damon had their conversation in the 'Good will hunting' movie. 

People in Boston Are Petitioning for a Bronze Robin Williams Statue


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2014)

R.I.P


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2014)

R. I. P


----------



## PaulBrown (Oct 6, 2014)

Loved him as an actor, but really stranger that you still have money issues after such a career :S


----------

